# GoDaddy to BigCartel help



## NorthCoast (Dec 28, 2011)

Quick Question-

I have a BigCartel site that has the '.bigcartel.com' address. I then went to GoDaddy and purchased a domain and email and all that stuff. The problem is when forwarded the site from GoDaddy to my BigCartel site, all of the images pop up but none of the styling (?) or the design is the way it used to be before. The background is just white and the links to the other pages on the website show up as plain blue underlined links, all aligned to the left hand side of the page. I assumed forwarding from GoDaddy to BigCartel was pretty simple but I suppose I did something wrong somewhere. Any ideas are appreciated!

Nick


----------



## NorthCoast (Dec 28, 2011)

Nevermind! I figured it out. Thanks anyways to all those who looked.


----------

